

Samsung Announces Android-powered Tablet - cristinacordova
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/16/live-blog-samsung-announces-their-their-latest-android-powered-device-in-nyc/

======
gbhn
I'm really curious to see whether these smaller 7-8 inch tablets end up being
closer to the sweet-spot than the iPad-sized 10-12 inch screens. Is the
lighter, one-hand form factor more mobile and appealing? Or is it just a pain
not to have the bigger screen on the device?

~~~
wazoox
I'm with you here, I can't see why you would want a 7" tablet if you already
have a 4 or 5" phone...

~~~
ZeroGravitas
On the other hand, you could phrase it as why would you want a 5" phone, when
you can have a 7" tablet that makes calls?

Unfortunately it is being reported that the US carriers are blocking this
ability. Might explain why you can't make phone calls with the iPad as well.

------
eitally
I think it will be beneficial for most people to wait for 3.0-based tabs,
which should also ship with such auspicious future features as Google Music &
Google Me (presuming they're working on an Android app to display/interact
with the activity stream). Apps will also be better prepared to support higher
resolutions and I suspect we'll start seeing different form factor tabs...
with dual-core CPUs, more accessories (BT keyboard, for one), and an even
better UX.

------
gamble
It'll be interesting to see if these catch on or go the way of so many "iPod
killers". The iPad depends more on 3rd-party apps than a phone, and apps have
been a weak point for Android so far. They'll also have to compete without the
huge marketing campaigns funded by the telcos that gave Android phones
traction.

------
mattmaroon
In using the iPad I do constantly feel the lack of Flash. It's my biggest
gripe about it. I'm not sure this device will stack up, but Flash is a big
competitive edge.

------
n2dasun
Is Samsung Bada dead? Or are they just using Android until they get their own
OS up to task?

------
joubert
With Google saying Android not quite ready for tablet purposes
(<http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-20016085-260.html>) and Samsung not
_actually_ announced the tablet, this is such an empty "article", except for
the tornado warning bit (I'm currently away from the city so that was
interesting).

~~~
rimantas
You say Samsung did not announce the tablet in comments about the article
which was liveblogging of the announcement? And how come that samsung.com has
promotional videos on the first page, if they did not announce anything?

BTW, I find it interesting how little interaction is shown in those videos.
Sliding the stocks, typing in some comment, and that's about it. I guess work
is not yet done in UI department there…

------
patrickaljord
Good to know there's a wifi only version.

------
lotusleaf1987
If they price the wifi version at $300 it will be hugely popular. If they
price it higher I think people will likely just spend the extra money to get
an iPad. It has to be cheaper than an iPad since it's smaller in my opinion.

~~~
megablast
They are being sold in Germany for over 1000 euros, there is not way they will
be this cheap.

They are aiming for the subsidized market, where it only costs $100, but you
pay $50 for 2 years.

If you are one of those people who ignore the delayed cost, then this is a
great deal for you.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
How can they subsidize the Wifi-only version they just announced?

